
'Allow no escapes': leak exposes reality of China's vast prison camp network - robin_reala
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/24/china-cables-leak-no-escapes-reality-china-uighur-prison-camp
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21622138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21622138)
turned out to be the thread that got the discussion. I'm not sure which
article is better, so I guess we'll just merge the 3 comments from here into
there.

